# Jay Reed's Aviator grey 225



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey there guys thought id start a bit of a build thread of my own.

Bit about me: I'm 23 and just recently converted to the vag scene (not regretting it abit).

Previously had a corsa vxr which I did love at the time until i got the tt.
Heres my corsa:









Okay so now the past is out the way, I recently picked up this:

















Got her fairly cheap but she is a high miler. Which doesn't bother me too much regarding the reviews on these engines etc.
Loved the colour as ive never seen one in person before so took the plunge and bought her.

First plans for her was to sort out the nitty gritty bits. Put a DAB pioneer headunit in her as I loved my DAB.










Next on my list of plans was a complete full service as the previous owner wasn't sure about belt etc being done so rather then risk it ive ordered mall the goodies.









Treated my self to another personal plate as my current one is 55 .
Came through the post its. R333D JJ.

Had a bit of spare time today to sort the air filter out. Wak box'd my standard one to which has made hell of a difference to the sound. Feels a lot less restrictive as well.









Waiting on a few more parts to come and she'll be getting serviced. After that i'll be treating her to a 3 stage polish. Then i shall get more photos of her.

Oh and the first car that thought he was jack the lad happened to be a corsa vxr... This was before my right foot became slightly heavy hehe.










So yea that's all for now. Want her running mechanically sound before i start messing around with engine mods etc. but i will update as i go along.

Cheers Jay


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Preying on corsa's .. bad man.. your street cred could be in danger :lol: :twisted:

Wakboxing.. Im still undecided.. I did see a modded box on ebay for 10 quid ..might go for that and test.
I mean personally.. sure the "look at me " noise is ok , but if the show noise exceeds the go effect..shrug.
I dont want to be in the "hey all Ive got a 99 corolla with a big exhaust which frightens grannies crossing the road , and might impress chicks  if I get real lucky" category.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

The best colour 8)

While your at it with the servicing drop the sump and replace the oil pickup pipe if it's a high miler, they can get blocked up causing low oil pressure, had mine replaced at 94,000 and it was partially blocked

Saw an aviator grey TT this morning, first one I'd seen in the flesh, it was a proper rough one :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I had no intention of giving it numbers, was a casual stroll to the shop. Sat at the lights revving looking at me like a typical youth. Had to put her in her place now that ive learned that corsa's are sheds in comparison to a real motor lol 

I completely forgot about the pickup pipe lol. I will get one of them ordered before I do it. 
To be fair for a high miler she drives nothing like one. She's been looked after internal and exterior wise. So I'm assuming she's been looked after under the bonnet. She's only had 3 previous owners as well which isn't too bad.

I have noticed a lot more mk1's now after owning them and some of them are beaten to buggery. It's painful to see. But I will definately keep you updated.

I haven't got a massive job at the moment so progress may be slow. But I've been debating a Regula kit with the big mouth grill, and a set of rs4 alloys. But again time = Money lol.

Jay


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

JayReed said:


> now that ive learned that corsa's are sheds in comparison to a real motor lol


Too right. They sent me one as a courtesy car while my TT was having bodywork done. I drove it up the drive and left it there all week. Drove my classic Mini instead.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Jay - welcome to the forum - i too have aviator grey and they are the best colour 

Mine had 1420000 mile on it when i bought it a year ago i have done another 150000 since with no real problems, couple things like rocker cover gasket, temp sender and the latest is exhaust manifold gasket, but small things and to be expected of any car of this age - everyone said i was mad to buy a TT as they are nothing but rouble, i read things like "drove 300 miles and only had to call AA once !"

But i am up and down the motorway from Peterborough to London, Peterborough to Bedford, Peterborough to Birmingham all at hig speed for hours at a time and not once has it let me down !

If you love it it will love you back ! And we do love them, as you have just found out yourself !

I can't find another car that gives me the same feeling and power of my TT !!

Good luck with your new baby xx


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea exactly mate. This is just over 160k, but exterior was better then the corsa (62k), and interior is cleaner and for a 01 car (and german) it actually looks pretty modern.

The only issues i have at the moment are:

Slight squeek when breaking (think its the springs)
Slight knock when pulling away harsh (think its a arb bush)
When accelerating it carrys on accelerating a bit like im not releasinrg clutch filly (could be the car as never drove one before)
Pixellated lcd on dash and esp light out unsure if its pod failure but im decent with asoldering iron so may give it a go myself (done smd conversion on the vxr)
Thats pretty much it.

But as you said for a high miler its bound to have nitty bits. Not too hard to fix. And repair costs on these are nothing in comparison to the vxr (£750 for a gearbox.....)

Once shes mechanically sound ill start faffing about with mods.

Cheers


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I had an Aviator TT, it was my pride and joy until i stupidly sold it to my mate. He hasn't looked after it so I may get it back soon. Then make it perfect once again. Good luck with yours mate theres not too many that colour around.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a beautifull colour. Was toying between LCR, and TT. interior and quattro swayed me that way. The colour was a bonus. Part of the reason I went for it being such a high miler.

There are a few marks where its been toucxhed up, But will be giving her a paint correction detail so will see whats faded etc and whats not. I worry about the fact of owning more car products then I do for myself lol.










Sadly the slave cylinder pooped itself so this weekend I plan to fit a clutch and new slave. (wish me luck). Gonna have to eat my spinach lol.

Next weekend I'll get the car sparkly and have a proper looks over her. Debating tinting the rear lights and satin blacking the grills. (Eventually going to get v6 valance, mesh badgless front grill, lcr splitter and possibly v6 spoiler extension.)

Will have to photoshop rear lights see how they look with valance/extension on as I can't find any aviator's with them on haha!

Jay


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So my clutch decided to die, (slave cylinder) which was kind of a p***take.

Last couple of days i've been getting the box out to replace the clutch and cylinder. After a lot of swearing and awkward looks from my neighbours she's finally out:


























Looking at the slave cylinder I'm suprised it lasted as long as it did before pooping its pants.

I did remove it with the transfer box still attached as I thought I rounded the top bolts on the box, seem's I never. Was easy enough with it attached but have got it removed for now.










Replacing the inner passenger side gaiter as well as it has a split in it, Next steps putting it all back together wish me luck haha!

Also noticed a blue wire cut on the loom above the gearbox any clue what it is and is it supposed to be attached?:


----------



## Confused212 (Jul 15, 2015)

Love the colour, think we all have more car cleaning products than stuff for our selves, I've got a shed just for all car related stuff, no wives or kids aloud


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Does th TT bit close over your pioneer stereo?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Confused, Glad it's not just me haha! Got a shelf for my products, and another 3/4 full of car stuff haha!

Amey, no it doesn't I have to take the face off, but it is fittable further back, I just wanted it looking more flush.

Car's pretty much back together now, I have a clutch again!.

Just have to put air filter, battery back in.

Also welded and chemical metal'd my power steering cooler pipe as it had 2 pin holes in. Need to fit that and tighten a banjo nut on the rack then she's ready to be fired back up!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Moment of truth, Will she work haha!.










Plates now on too 

PS Don't advice doing a clutch on this floor ^, My knees are buggered haha!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Clutch is now wonderful, no stiff gears etc, and is pulling a lot better. Assuming it was slightly slipping before.
Weekend isn't looking too promising weather wise for a full details but im crossing my fingers.

Will have my Angel rings delivered mid week so shall have them done.

Can anyone advise on what bulbs I need to change all the horrible yellow interior lights to white LED's? (Footwell, Interior light, boot light etc).

Also my xenons in the car are pretty dim at the moment. Im assuming from the age of the car I need to replace the bulbs for them to what bulbs are they? D2S? Any particular brands to go for?

One last thing, side lights and indicators (side ones not headlights). What bulbs are required to make these led?

Regards


----------



## bristolmatt (Jan 28, 2015)

Never seen a TT in that colour before, but have to say it looks cracking!


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Think I may have found my knocking issue under hard acceleration. Pulled into waitrose to get fuel when pulling out felt like my engine fell out.

Turns out my drive shaft didnt want to be connected to the transfer box anymore [smiley=bomb.gif]

Ordered a new cv joint as the other one felt pretty loose and the caps where distorted from the 3 snapped bolts.

It arrived yesterday and the buggers sent me one for a non quattro model, so I've ordered a new passenger side driveshaft with cv joints attached ready to send back a lovely greased up cv joint to the monkey who sent me it :').

Going to have a check over my dashpod, as I think my esp button is faulty, Gonna fit my £3 cup holders as well, and paint the brakes today, As I'm sick of looking at "corided" look brakes haha!

Weather looks miserable so don't want to give her a 3 stage yet as she's been a pain in the ass so far. 

Other than that she will slowly get there, She has a fair amount of new parts on her :').


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So today wasn't a very happy day really. Decided I'd look why my esp light wasn't coming on to find this:



















Hoping its a MAF issue, as the light is now permanently on. Going to try my mates MAF now and see.

:x Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You get some low life [smiley=furious3.gif] hiding the light so let's hope someone screws them over :mrgreen:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea sucks ass, hopefully not too expensive. Ill get a reader ordered next pay day and sort it out hopefully in expensive


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Feel sad for you as I would hate that happening to anyone as it's immoral :x


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hopefully it won't be too bad, got the lead ordered today, should be here tuesday.

Cleaned my MAF, seems to be idling better. Car still smells a bit rich (Using v power) So could just be fuel
Had a quick check for air leaks nothing seems noticeable should really get it smoke tested but not sure how I do that.

Got few bits to put on her whilst shes apart:








No clue why they gave me one black and one silver drop link its the same brand :lol: Annoy's my ocd :twisted: 
Fitted the clutch switch aswell old one had part of a snapped black peice of plastic so assume it was shagged:










Going to rip the seats out and carpet at the moment and give her a proper interior clean, took some before photos which i'll get up later but car is messy inside at the moment due to it being an ornament :lol: :lol:

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Jay how long have you owned the tt and what did you pay for it mate.

seems like your spending a small fortune on repairs and replacements?.

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Erm picked it up about the middle of July, paid 1850 with about £40 on fuel to get her.
Previous owner said it had recently had belt just before mot and a service but had no proof so I wasn't taking a risk and done a full service etc on it.

The belt that came off did look new and the pump too, belt still had markings on it etc assuming it was done but better safe then sorry. I have spent a fair bit on her, but the bits i've done now i know personally that they are actually done as a piece of mind sort of thing.

Alot of it such as oil etc came out pretty clean so I probably wasted a fair chunk of money on bits like that. But for its age and mileage its pretty mint body wise.

It has less rust on the whole car than my corsa vxr had on the subframe alone 

I think the only bit's that was required to be repaired was the slave cylinder (sods luck that), Cv joint (Could have been my fault not assembling it correctly when doing the clutch), I popped a power steering hose which I repaired.

The corsa set me back around £750 for a new gearbox which at the time I never had, so I sold it and got the tt with money to spare on services and the other age related bits.

The other bits are mostly age related such as xenon bulbs going yellow etc.

Jay

PS oh and the esp light needs sorting of course :')


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Managed to get the interior stripped today, Gota few snaps of the body work she's filthy at the moment, Will give her a good clean next week when I have a week off:










































































































































































Sadly though my rooms been taken over 









Will get some before and after shots of the seats/carpets etc once cleaned

Jay


----------



## neilg7777 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice colour and good luck with it, it's coming on. The 2 bottles of cider is that a new mod I am not aware of . Are you putting the back seats back in or going for a delete 
Neil


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You could of bought my beast for that price but mileage is 148k

boot lid cover looks beaten.

rocker cover needs a good dip :wink:

my boot floor looks tatty like that 

looks like you got more for the corsa :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

neilg7777 said:


> Nice colour and good luck with it, it's coming on. The 2 bottles of cider is that a new mod I am not aware of . Are you putting the back seats back in or going for a delete
> Neil


Haha their actually the bird's, Left in my car for a while haha!. Eventually I will do a rear seat audio install when I have the funds to do such a thing,

One of my previous install's in my ickle C2:











Sandy said:


> You could of bought my beast for that price but mileage is 148k
> 
> boot lid cover looks beaten.
> 
> ...


Yea the boot lid cover the glues came unstuck will get it stuck back on, Debating getting it dipped or putting the cover back on and keeping it oem look.
But yea I could have, There was a black one locally up for 2k, 90k mileage with fsh and recent belt. The colour swayed me towards this one as owning a black car isn't fun to keep clean :lol: :lol: . I don't plan on getting rid of it , so will try to restore it back to mint working order and see how long she goes on for :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sandy said:


> You could of bought my beast for that price but mileage is 148k
> 
> boot lid cover looks beaten.
> 
> ...


Yea the boot lid cover the glues came unstuck will get it stuck back on, Debating getting it dipped or putting the cover back on and keeping it oem look.
But yea I could have, There was a black one locally up for 2k, 90k mileage with fsh and recent belt. The colour swayed me towards this one as owning a black car isn't fun to keep clean :lol: :lol: . I don't plan on getting rid of it , so will try to restore it back to mint working order and see how long she goes on for :lol:[/quote] touch wood


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So my angel eyes came in the post today, Will probably get my lights done tomorrow and give her a clean the day after:










They are white, iPhone6 Camera couldn't shot it.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Jay - looking good mate - except the shot with all the seats on the side of the road looks like your car exploded !! :lol:

Colour swayed me on mine too - reason i bought it !

J x


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

:lol: :lol: It was a sad sight, but shes clean inside now and back together, got a few errors I got to sort out next payday but after then on the home straight I believe hehe.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> :lol: :lol: It was a sad sight, but shes clean inside now and back together, got a few errors I got to sort out next payday but after then on the home straight I believe hehe.


That's right, you believe :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> JayReed said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: It was a sad sight, but shes clean inside now and back together, got a few errors I got to sort out next payday but after then on the home straight I believe hehe.
> ...


Oi, Positive thoughts only in this thread Sandy! Haha :lol:

But yes I do hope, I can move onto mods etc then. *Fingers Crossed* :roll:

Debating doing my grills, headlight inserts either Sating black or Gloss Black, Will have to have a look at some done on here when I get time.

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Only kidding Jay :mrgreen:

These motors are great and I wish I weren't selling or trying to :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

How come your selling up mate?

Seen all your bits for sale in marketplace if i had funds and not needed repairs i woulda grabbed a few bits off you :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ahhh happy and sad times dependant on how you see it lol

Baby boy came into the world and it's difficult getting him in and out the back of the tt as he's growing fast. he's six month now but keeps on growing :lol: 
Two boys now and no where to fit um. :? 
No where to store the TT or I defo would have kept it 

Keep an eye open as they may still be there months down the line :lol:

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm surprised you can even fit them in the back seats, their completely pointless! Hence wanting to remove mine hehe. Sad news tho  :?

Yea I defo will do mate  :lol:


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking good - I do like the Aviator Grey.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's a real struggle and I'm doing something that shouldn't be done  
boys head touches the rear glass so that's saying a lot and baby seat is squashed up again my Seat sideways  but only once in a blue moon.

Never mind, the fun has to end somewhere


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

atmorgan said:


> Looking good - I do like the Aviator Grey.


Cheers mate, in the middle of making myself clear lenses and naming every swear word in the book :lol:



Sandy said:


> It's a real struggle and I'm doing something that shouldn't be done
> boys head touches the rear glass so that's saying a lot and baby seat is squashed up again my Seat sideways  but only once in a blue moon.
> 
> Never mind, the fun has to end somewhere


Ouch :? I was gonna say my Mrs is probably just shy of 5 ft, and she has to duck when she went in the back. It boggles me even more when you look at the carpet out of the car:










Look how close the runner mount holes are to the verticle bit of rear seat carpet. Why did they even bother. Should have put the qs rear in them all imo.

Jay


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

You could publish the book once you're done?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Cheers mate, in the middle of making myself clear lenses and naming every swear word in the book :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My misses is 5 2" but she has only ever sat in the back once and [smiley=bigcry.gif] hahaha

Son is 5 6" so imagine how he's struggling :lol:

Yeah what a waste of carpet imo too :?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

atmorgan said:


> You could publish the book once you're done?


:lol: I wish, maybe made enough money to buy the bloody clear corners then :lol:



Sandy said:


> JayReed said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate, in the middle of making myself clear lenses and naming every swear word in the book :lol:
> ...


Ouch haha! Thats close to cruelty putting him in the back :lol:

I'll whack some pics up of the lights when done, Probably only get one done today at this rate, Making lenses isn't too fun :lol:


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ouch haha! Thats close to cruelty putting him in the back :lol:

I'll whack some pics up of the lights when done, Probably only get one done today at this rate, Making lenses isn't too fun :lol:







[/quote]

It's the point when you start inventing words you know you need to sit down, have a coffee and breathe.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Ouch haha! Thats close to cruelty putting him in the back :lol:
> 
> I'll whack some pics up of the lights when done, Probably only get one done today at this rate, Making lenses isn't too fun :lol:


I know but what can I do with a car enough for one 

Yeah I've been there with making lenses :lol: I put mine in the oven tied with the oe ones and they shaped up with a curve pretty well :wink: don't cook thr plastic just at a very low bake. :mrgreen:

Also where did you aquire the plastic lenses from?. lol


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I didnt really need to bend it for the curve, just wedged it in and sealed them in just incase.

Dad had some of this left over in the garage so I kindly butchered it :lol:










Lights back together now, gotta sand it and lacquer it then its onto headlight 2 :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> I didnt really need to bend it for the curve, just wedged it in and sealed them in just incase.
> 
> Dad had some of this left over in the garage so I kindly butchered it :lol:
> 
> ...


You must have a tight fit so all good and Looking good but you should of put either a white of blue in?. Hope you've sorted the amber indicator part out like I did too one of mine :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

That is actually white, the iPhoen6 Plus can't take photo's for crap, But they are RGB rings, ill get some vids/pics up once done.

Yea I bent the original diffuser over the bulb, Hopefully it's amber or at least a tint of amber :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

oh lol don't get an iPhone


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I love iPhones, the camera isn't the best when lights are involved though as you can see haha!.

Lights backtogether now, just have to finish restoring one lens then polish them up as their minging lol.

















Notice the finger prints on the insert. Forgot to wipe my finger prints off before installing #RookieError


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looking good Jay, when's the car going back on the road :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hopefully tonight the mrs need a lift to work in the morning lol.

Headlights just need sanding then polishing now. Both lacquered up.

Started on the grills:


















Slowly but surely getting there :twisted:

God I hate spraying grills. Plus I believe im stoned off of paint fumes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looking good dude and think of it as a Freeby Buzz before going to the pub :lol:

 sid you use that hair dryer to loosen the glue off the headlights :lol:

I used a paint stripper that cost a tenner and did it in minutes :mrgreen:


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking good Jay....but ive already got clear corners and angel eyes. Ner! :lol: Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Looking good Jay....but ive already got clear corners and angel eyes. Ner! :lol: Keep up the good work mate.


You got then with the car so it's not as fun :lol: :wink: haha


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Shut up sandy :lol: Yeh ya right but I still got em and they look sweet  Any luck selling yours mate??


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Shut up sandy :lol: Yeh ya right but I still got em and they look sweet  Any luck selling yours mate??


They look wicked on your tt as does your tt looking well wicked :mrgreen:

Nah just got someone asking if it's a V6 bumper lol

I think people want it for free :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Jay....but ive already got clear corners and angel eyes. Ner! :lol: Keep up the good work mate.
> ...


My back's killing. I would have loved them to have come on the car (Lucky wotsit :lol



Sandy said:


> Looking good dude and think of it as a Freeby Buzz before going to the pub :lol:
> 
> sid you use that hair dryer to loosen the glue off the headlights :lol:
> 
> I used a paint stripper that cost a tenner and did it in minutes :mrgreen:


The hairdryer.... Yes. My hot air gun decided to work for 3 seconds (Teasing b****) then die.... haha.

Lights are finished just need a wax now, NOt the best finish as the lens' are pretty beaten but their clear again.










A short little video as well:



Still clueless to why they look purple in video/picture :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
Think ill give the back ache a miss Jay. But sometimes wish there was more left to do on mine but im sure ill think of something! You can be well satisfied with your hard work though mate.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

sweatystt said:


> Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
> Think ill give the back ache a miss Jay. But sometimes wish there was more left to do on mine but im sure ill think of something! You can be well satisfied with your hard work though mate.


You can always strip yours and whack it on mine if you like, I'll help by sit and watching with a cold one :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

JayReed said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> My back's killing. Well stop bending over for that soap :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good and I did think that remote was for the lights. Just worried these will fail alot quicker than others but fingers and arms crossed :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
> Think ill give the back ache a miss Jay. But sometimes wish there was more left to do on mine but im sure ill think of something! You can be well satisfied with your hard work though mate.


Can't keep it as it's been de modded and everything's for sale :lol: 
Badger V3 tip coming off at the weekend. maybe even tie bars as every penny pound counts toward the next project


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
> ...


I have an even better idea 

I'll keep the tt if you swop them with mine :lol:


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh right what's going be the next project?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Oh right what's going be the next project?


Hopefully an evolution 8 or if I can't afford that then a 6 or 7 rs evolution but see what happens.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

*double post*


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right what's going be the next project?
> ...


Always been a fan of evo 6's, Brother had an import one was runnning around 550-600bhp, was an animal. And a family car :lol: :lol:



Sandy said:


> sweatystt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sandy. Yeh we all like a bargain but some people want something for nothing. Good luck with it anyway mate. You may just have to keep it :wink:
> ...


I may be interested if I can get some funds together 



Sandy said:


> JayReed said:
> 
> 
> > My back's killing. Well stop bending over for that soap :lol:
> ...


I left them running for 3-4 days and they seem fine. But yea fingers legs arms and nipples crossed :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > sweatystt said:
> ...


Always been a fan of evo 6's, Brother had an import one was runnning around 550-600bhp, was an animal. And a family car :lol: :lol: Yes id love to own one but not the import as the road tax is stupidly high :x but the uk spec will do for power and a family car :mrgreen:

I kept my door sill led strip on for a week with a step down voltage module but couldn't find the door strips to fit them too.

I may be interested if I can get some funds together 
Keep in touch :wink:

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Their lovely,

Lights fitted:


















Receiver fitted snuggly here:









Little vid of them flashing:

http://s1235.photobucket.com/user/MrJRe ... sort=3&o=0

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

very nice who's the bird getting in the car behind yours :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> very nice who's the bird getting in the car behind yours :lol:


I was waiting for that :lol:, my sister :? Haha.

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > very nice who's the bird getting in the car behind yours :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Not much of an update as I've been pretty busy.

Repaired the Lacteral acceleration sensor (Solder was obsalete so I assume this was the problem (will fit them tomorrow) )

Sent the speedos off the BBA Reman for repair which I must say their customer service is faultless. Haven't tried them yet but they did inform me that there was tape over the airbag light which I think is the front passenger seat. Looks like theyve replaced the Dial backing card thingy, and even a brand new leather strap bit at the bottom, and lcd screen  so hopefully they work now haha.

Got her some led's and new bulbs are I was hating on the yellow everywhere.









Going to fit it all tomorrow and chuck the vag com on the airbags. How do I do this guys as when I used vagcom it skips the airbags to stop damage?

Jay


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally! So nice to have working dashpod big thanks to BBA.

Got some of the rest of the bits fitted today, After reading about reverse polarity map lights inside I ordered some cheap white ones for now to have a look if I could reverse the polarity myself:









Dismantled the bulbs and basically resoldered the wires backwards worked a treat!

















Have some red ones ordered and their on their way with the main centre light, Having those red and the vanity mirrors white just to add a red acent colour to the motor.

Fittted my red leather gaiter as I was not a fan of the rubber rippled one:









Will eventually spray the brushed steel bits in the interior to either body colour or black. Going to look for a nice red LED gear knob eventually when the funds come also.

My tyre valve came today also so I thought id make a bodged boost leak test to check for leaks as I expect there is one:

Viola tesco value custard turned into this:

















As expected I have a boost leak coming from somewhere under the manifold, Will get the manifold off sunday and have a better look for it. Least I know where its coming from.
Will also drop the bumper sunday and fit all my bulbs, Want to check the headlights to make sure their sealed properley anyway so I'll tackle both at once.

Annoyingly having a weird problem with my DAB radio and my angel eyes. I'll post another thread for this but the problem is weird. I have the angel eyes wired up to the ignition bus bar under the drivers collumn. With the angel rings on. I get no signal on the DAB. With them off I get fine signal. I'm a bit of an audio geek and expected it to be because both the power wire and the antenna wire was wired close together but even completely apart I get the issue, Same if I wire the angel's to the perm live. Completely mind boggled.

http://vid1235.photobucket.com/albums/f ... 8vfppj.mp4

Regarding the dashpod. I've liturilly solved most of my faults that are coming up on vagcom. The ones that are left are simple not so costly repairs (Alarm horn, clean airbag connectors etc). It's the home straight now finally!.

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I was going to do the same with my cheap ebay led's but don't have the tt anymore so can't be bothered lol

looking good and glad you've sorted the pod out Here you go for all your inlet under mani pipes :mrgreen:

Silicone hoses

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=16

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=27

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... php?pid=54

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=570

non return valve


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> I was going to do the same with my cheap ebay led's but don't have the tt anymore so can't be bothered lol
> 
> looking good and glad you've sorted the pod out


I couldn't find any red reverse polarity T4W's anywhere so I gave up looking and thought i'd give it a shot. Pretty simple really desolder the end and pull the bulb apart haha.

Waiting on a few more LED's to come but for the minute that's all I've managed to get done. I'll probably spray the mani and charge hose whilst I take it off looking for a leak if the funds are there haha!

Woah cheers sandy haha! From the limited space I can feel I believe the hose in this picture:









is the one thats leaking! Seems you had the same leak?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's the most common one to pop lol 
Inside is a non return valve you can see from the pic I posted.

The first creations link is this pipe all in one so if you purchase all in thr links I've provided you'd be 100% better off which is what I did and you'll not need to worry about these for a good lifetime remaining of the tt :mrgreen:

Re the led's are so easy to reverse polarise :mrgreen:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I see mate cheers, are they the same for the BAM engines? Noticed they say for aum and dont list bam under the description?

Also If I get the ones you posted will I need the Non Return breather?

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> I see mate cheers, are they the same for the BAM engines? Noticed they say for aum and dont list bam under the description?
> 
> Also If I get the ones you posted will I need the Non Return breather?
> 
> Jay


I can't believe your not trusting moi [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

I had them on my bam engine dude :mrgreen: have I ever let you down lol


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I trust you. I dont trust description's on websites any more amount of times I've bought wrong because of them haha!

And that is true. I've not been let down yet.

Cheers for the links and stuff buddy much appreciated. And also if I haven't solved why I can't reset the lac sensor I may still have yours off you eventually. Funds are hard at the moment. Hoping for some birthday money on the 20th so fingers crossed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> I trust you. I dont trust description's on websites any more amount of times I've bought wrong because of them haha!
> 
> And that is true. I've not been let down yet.
> 
> Cheers for the links and stuff buddy much appreciated. And also if I haven't solved why I can't reset the lac sensor I may still have yours off you eventually. Funds are hard at the moment. Hoping for some birthday money on the 20th so fingers crossed :lol: :lol:


You spoilt brat :lol: lucky for some hey [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yeah its there if you need it mate.

Also don't worry about the links as I've used the same company for years and the Bam parts are exactly as pictured and as said I've also bought these hoses. 

Why you can't solve it is because the lat is fookered :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I'll see on the 20th :lol:.
Yea I'll let you know mate, Boost leaks my main priority at the moment, Swear im using alot more fuel then I should be because of it haha!.

It's weird the lat sensor figures are now moving after the repair where they wernt before. It's like vagcom ain't letting me log in to the abs module to go into the basic settings properley. :twisted:

Yea I've heard good things from CM, diagrams with hoses is always nice too!.

I'll get saving about £80 and get them ordered. Just the hoses I need yea? Or the non return thing too?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Well I'll see on the 20th :lol:.
> Yea I'll let you know mate, Boost leaks my main priority at the moment, Swear im using alot more fuel then I should be because of it haha!.
> 
> It's weird the lat sensor figures are now moving after the repair where they wernt before. It's like vagcom ain't letting me log in to the abs module to go into the basic settings properley. :twisted:
> ...


Usually thr case when boost leaks are present argh [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'd order the two non return valves from TPS which is where I purchased mine from costs around £40 I think :? one is a suction pump and the other is a non return valve.

Actually a mate might have a spare bits and bobs as he's just sold his tt on as he got fed up of all the issues :lol: good ol money pit :mrgreen:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Money pits an understatement :lol:.

Is this the first non return PCV you linked: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PCV-Breather- ... Sw3xJVZCjd

Do you have a part no. for the second one by any chance?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Jay wtf mate, don't be cheaping out on these parts as you don't want to do the job twice 

Part no. 058133753D

My mate says he has both and I can have them for £32.00 :mrgreen:
Genuine audi parts btw :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

If youd seen my bank account youd understand haha :lol:,
Thats nice mate. I get paid thursday will drop u a pm once moneys gone in.

Found my problem with dab aswell -.- led interference haha! Looks like im updating the iphone library haha!

Cheers for the help as well fella


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Maybe those led's weren't a very good idea?.

Trust me I know about bank accounts and gettng payed peanuts called statutory shit pay for over 6months [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So every penny I've got is accounted for and silly me is still buying mods for the tfsi as they're a bargain so can't resist [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I know haha! Ill just leave them and turn them off when I want to jive to some overplayed commercial radio music haha!

Ouch a whole whopping £90 a week aint it! Haha  I feel for you there.

Least you get to buy mods im still bloody repairing! haha! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> I know haha! Ill just leave them and turn them off when I want to jive to some overplayed commercial radio music haha!
> 
> Ouch a whole whopping £90 a week aint it! Haha  I feel for you there.
> 
> Least you get to buy mods im still bloody repairing! haha! :lol:


Yeah proper bull sugar but luckily I've been selling de mod parts and other spare parts so gathered quote a fare bit to buy my golf mods.

You can buy the led's from USA but they aren't cheap as Gonzalo sent me a link a while back.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea I've seen dude, If i had the moneys I'd have had a few bits off you like forge bars etc haha sadly im skint fixing her at the moment


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Yea I've seen dude, If i had the moneys I'd have had a few bits off you like forge bars etc haha sadly im skint fixing her at the moment


No worries haha

I'm patient in what I sell as this would be the last pricey item as everything else has gone


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So went out today to fit some of the 4mm and 8mm silicone hoses, and take my alarm siren out to have a look, got a bit carried away and decided to clean the bay:

Sneak peak of the bonnet jams... still going


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I would have gone black silicon on that colour car or even lime green or yellow :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I had green in my corsa and not really a fan of yellow :'), Went for red as the interior back lighting is all red so thought id keep it a lil bit suttle.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Shame as red doesn't suit imo but that's obviously my opinion


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Im still undecisive on it but its growing on me, in person it looks better then the photos, Engine bay will be covered mostly so most of the hoses wont even be seen incase i go off it haha!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Still dont like the red on your colour tt  :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Liturilly only just finished. Cleaned all door jams, seals engine bay, bulbs fitted., Ready for 3 stage polish and a wash tomorrow haha!

Ran out of light so pics to follow


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You certainly are a busy bee :lol:

I literally stopped caring when people started scraping and marking the car whilst parked up at work or outside :x baskeets


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I know the feeling bud, i liturilly am that guy that takes up two spaces now a days. Dont care how much of a wotsit i look. Least my doors are safe :lol:.

Gave her a clean today, Degreased the seals around windscreens etc, de tar'd the whole car, Washed it and am now in the process of running clay over her.

I've never seen paint so dirty. Looks a complete different colour already. Going to run out of light shortly so I'll finish claying then 3 stage polish and a wax tomorrow.

Paint work is a bit meh in places, and has wrong colour touch up's on a few spots but for a almost 15 year old car the paintworks hell of a lot better then the corsa was due to common issues (Arch rust etc)

Probably gonna break into my 2nd clay bar as the paints pretty contaminated but the panels that are done and the paints nice and flat she actually has shine in her already.

Can't wait to finally be able to change the bloody standard 17's although I may keep them through winter as I have a fresh set of 17" rubber laying about.

Will get some photos when I've finished claying.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Right got a few snaps today before light ran out on me,

Heres a few before shots I took when doing the clutch of how she sat:


































Still needs polishing and waxing but heres how she is at the moment:

Anyone know how I can tidy up the turbo heatwrap?  









Debadged her backside


















Rest of the shots are just the door/tailgate/bonnet jams. Will get some more photos once shes polished of the actual bodywork :lol:




































Slowly getting there. Hopefully nice and shiny tomorrow :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Quick update:

PCV hoses & came, hoping the breather arrives tomorrow or i'm screwed for doing it tomorrow :lol:,

Will try get oil pick up cleaned, change brake switch, and fix the pcv leak. And paint the mani/tb/charge pipe.

Sadly no pics yet as I decided to drop my phone and loose touch functions :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Quick update:

Not much been done, sorted pcv hoses out to find another split in the Right angled tube with the o ring, ordered one of these and thought i'd do the pickup pipe whilst I wait.

Took the sump off, snapped 2 bolts :evil: :evil:

Sorted them out. cleaned up sealant put sump back on, getting to the end of putting bolts in, one drops into the gearbox :twisted: Waited a bit took it back off cleaned it up again. Put it back on. duct taped the bolt to the socket and woo job was a goodun until the bloody socket dropped into the gearbox :evil:

Started raining so the thing can stay there today and i'll take it off for the third time. Quite tempted to pour petrol over her at the moment :lol:.

But engine bay wise, tb/mani and charge pipes now painted. Engine bay dress up washer/bolt kit arrived and the pcv pipe.

So tomorrows task involves: Getting the sump back on... 3rd time lucky I hope. Replace the pcv hose, replace the haldex ground as mine disintegrated with a slight tug, take a look at the alarm see if its too far gone to repair and then finally put the engine dress up kit on.

Think I still have a boost leak elsewhere but will test it again once the pcv pipes replaced. Will check the diverter valve as well as I've read these are quite common? Just a case of compressing spring and blocking the vacuum line right? If it goes down its buggered if not its good?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You've been having fun hey :lol:

I have when that happens!.

The ford focus dual clutch system is a mo fo t d as if you drop a bolt it's gearbox off so your foogled :lol:

Good luck for the third time and invest in a magnetic socket set :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Fun isn't the word haha!

Yea I should, I was more focused on the bloody thing not dropping the screw that I clipped the edge of the socket on part of the sump and it dropped the 10mm deep socket in :evil:.

Gonna duct tape the socket to the extension bar, and the head of the bolt to the socket tomorrow. I ain't having no german piece of metal beat me :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

At least you didn't forget the 3 bolts side of gearbox and pry the sump off and break it :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh god... no way you done that haha? :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Don't be silly :lol:

Another member off the forum no names mentioned  oh and he feckled his crank oil seal housing too [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh lord haha!, Hopefully she's got the sump back on tomorrow I'm crossing fingers and my toes haha!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You might as well cross your arms and legs you clumsy git :lol: :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Sumps back on ready to fill her back up now. Crossing me legs and arms now for no leaksk :?

That L peice of plastic hose on the pcv system is a b**** to get back in enough to get the clip to hold it but after a few (about 10) cuts shes back in.

I checked my diverter valve, pushed the spring all the way up and held the vacuum line. It goes down a tad but still holds the spring up, is this normal?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

DV Testing: 
Push up piston/diaphragm. Hold finger over vacuum nipple and release. If the piston/diaphragm stays up, it's fine.

You pussy cat :lol: with the IM off its a piece of cake to replace that pipe coming off the block. Just need to oil the O ring :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea dv stays up, drops a tiny bit but still stays up, let go and it pops back down so I assume its fine.

Yea with the IM off it was a peice of cake but I put it back together thats when I musta snapped the other peice even more and noticed it so I had to do it with the inlet on  haha. Got a weird noise coming from my turbo now shes back together  Have made another post for it. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I gave you the link to replace that piece but nooooo no one listens [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I know you did haha! I forgot to order it like a donut.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

See I know best :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

If that's the case. Read my other thread and tell me why the bloody pcv check valve thingy's making that stupid noise :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You've broken it doh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: I know I have ! haha. At this rate i'll have a fully restored TT by the end of next year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mate I'd take the IM off as you've got gazillions or time and check what you've done :? 
Hope it's nothing too seriously and just a pipe


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll probably give that ago if I can't see anything to the eye tomorrow bud.

Hope i've just knocked a pipe loose or something haha!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hope you've also had new hose clamps fitted to every pipe replaced as this is a must with the oem ones being one use only.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea bud, jubilee's all round


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Good man :mrgreen:

fingers crossed for yah :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

And arms and legs I hope :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

No doh!, that was your job for mucking it up twice :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Took the car for a spin today with the noise, the car's seeming to pull a bit better but im noticing less mpg? Dunno if its because ive put the n249 back on or if somethings up.,

The car still seems to hold back a bit but ive never driven one before, (Comparing it to my corsa vxr which was a k03), the corsa seems to pull you into the seat more, this just isn't pulling the same?

How do these pull when you boot them? Do they force you into the seat like the vxr did or not? getting a bit confgused 

Doesn't feel quick for a car thats better on paper then the vxr :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You won't get the same pull as the vxr is much lighter so you will get sucked into the seat each time you put your foot down :mrgreen:

TTs aren't like that as my GTi seems to pull better than the tt :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea that's what I thought, The corsa was just a toy. Performance wise their great engines and pretty nippy. Handling wise. Well... It's a vauxhall :lol: :lol:

I think the car is running better although the only concern of mine is now the mpg seeming lower. Ordered the metal breather to see if that will shut the noise up (Will be here tomorrow I assume).

Main concern now is the haldex/esp system.

Sandy will probably buy that lac sensor off you tomorrow/thursday to see if it is mine still knackered. Taking a gamble could waste another £40 but hey ho. TT's for you haha.

Not sure if my haldex controller is dead or not, is there anyway to try it? I can connect to the module and run the haldex test on vagcom with the precharge pump etc.

You can hear the pump go on and off, when it says clutch nothing seems to happen (noise wise), Maybe just needs new oil?

I did get the vag code for control module cant remember the code though its somewhere about on this thread haha!

Any other way to test the controller it's self?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Its a vauxhall [smiley=bomb.gif]

What's lower mpg if you've never owned one or driven one before doh :lol:

How much are you getting to let's say £20

If your haldex was knackered you'd know about it when the rear wheels make a grinding sound?. Can you hear any clicking coming from the rear under side?.

Sorry pal, Lat sensor sold.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Well with the boost leak it was pretty bad, just casually driving it was in the 10-15's, now its like 10-12, or say at 50 in 5th/6th itll be like 27.

Waiting for it to go low and ill fill her up and see how much i get out of say 20-30 quid.

It's weird man, the lat sensor it's self before I "repaired" it, was stabled on figures but the figures where out of range of what they should be. Now I "repaired" it the figures move if I wobble the lat sensor it's self but im still getting a fault code (Not sure if its because the setting's haven't been reset) but I can't reset them as when I go to basic settings on the abs module I should ge this screen apparently following this guide viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716










I dont have the basic settings at the top with the "on and off" mine also says "Adjustment" "Not possible".

Now with the haldex, Obviously my ESP lights on, when I picked the girlfriend up from butlins (Live in cardiff), on the way home the esp light went out, and I had full functioning 4wd (This was before I repaired the lat sensor). But when i got in the car the next day light was back on and she was fwd again.

I haven't checked recently but I believe I'm still getting this code:


```
Address 03     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 8N0 907 379 E  
   Component: ESP     20    CAN  V005 
   Coding: 18446
   Shop #: WSC 01236
1 Fault Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
            57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
```
And


```
Address 22     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 02D 900 554 B  
   Component: HALDEX LSC  ECC     0006
1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
            00-00 -  -
```
To me that seems like the module is [smiley=furious3.gif] , But surely it wouldn't let me communicate with the haldex module if it was buggered, or even run a test on vagcom on that matter.

When doing the test Precharge pump on (I can hear it on), Off it turns off (obviously), then clutch engaged I hear nothing, and clutch disengaged I hear nothing again.

At the moment, I still haven't atacched a new ground strap to the haldex (the old one I liturilly poked and it disintegrated in my hands) But this wouldn't cause an issue with the controller working would it as i'd assume the actual connectors would have a ground in them and wouldn't rely on the ground strip? I've checked the connectors and none of them are corroded but cleaned them up with contact cleaner spray just as a precaution.

So at the moment i'm clueless as I don't want to go out and buy a controller if it's a wasted purchase or a haldex on that matter. Hence why I haven't bought a lat sensor yet if mine is now actually working :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

27 ish if okay as it's a heavy motor and I used to get a similar miles and around 34ish motorway and depending on how fast I'm driving :mrgreen:

Repaired it you cheap arse blue bottle :lol: I did this with mine before buying a few spares as I had everything as spares ad you can see me selling it all off but maybe a bad idea as I may buy another tt 

I would first replace that earth strap as this causing haldex controller not to operate. :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea I'm not too bothered about the mpg at the moment, The corsa was worse believe it or not and that was a just over a ton 1.6T, average mpg on her was 23 :lol:.

I have work tomorrow and at the moment wales is being hit with 80mph winds so not the best idea to get under some axle stands :lol:.

I will get the earth strap back on using 4 gauge power wire and see if that sorts anything out.

If the lat sensor still pop's up I will try to source one reasonably cheap, do you know if the LCR has a lat sensor as I could try my mates one as his is fully working.

Haha yea I am cheap but if there's a way to fix something I believe its worth a try over spending a bit of dosh on a replacement that will probably die again :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yes the LCR one is the same as is the S3.

It's rare for a used one to go faulty or its just me have never had an issue with a used one or any used part.

I thought you fixed it and it's now come up again?.

Yeah winds terrible mate so be careful


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thats good to know I'll rip his out to try in exchange to use the vagcom :lol: :lol:

I fixed the lat sensor but since putting it back in I've not got rid of the code, The only time the esp light has been off was on the long drive to somerset.

If his does cure the problem then I'll order one off of fleabay.

Then I can only hope that the ground strap sorts the haldex problem out if so I'll change her oil as I still haven't got round to it due to not wanting to waste oil on a buggered haldex.

Once these two faults are done I believe it's the home straight.

I took my alarm apart and well lets just say 1/4 of the board was pretty much melted so I'll need to order one of those eventually but that can wait for now (corsa never had an alarm and that was fine :lol: )

Still need to look at airbags but think its just a matter of cleaning the connectors.

Slowly getting there., Just things like 3 times to put a bloody sump on slowing me down :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If that was the only time the the light went off I'm guessing the Haldex as the lat wouldn't juat fix it self and thr TC light turn off :?

I used the same fresh oil when replacing my Haldex controller as I didn't drain the oil the second time as no one helped when I asked the forum if I could replace it without having to drain the oil. Yes you can and there's no issues with losing oil as it's ever so minimal :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

That's my thoughts exactly haha, unless I hit a bump and its put the lat chip back in contact with the board i have no clue, I'll try my mates lat sensor and go from there I think.

Don't want to fill the haldex tho if I'm gonna be getting a new one if you know what I mean


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yeah see if your mates lat resolves the esp problem.

Why you worried about the haldex oil as it won't leak out enough for you to worry about it :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thats true, I'll whack the oil in the haldex tomorrow possibly and do the strap. Should be trying his lat sensor tomorrow.

Got her on the motorway today, in 4th when hitting like 3-4k rev's, im feeling a huge loss of power, It's like its pulling then hits a certain point and just stops but slowly speeds up if that make's sense?

Also getting a knocking again under hard acceleration (Like a rubbing noise) assuming it's a mount? As i've had both shafts off and their fine (ones new) :?

Problem after problem so far [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

034 Breather should come tomorrow as well so will get that on and see if my bloody noise is cured.

May even go out and buy a bike pump for my leak test as I dont think dads cig lighter compressor is holding pressure :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Problem after problem :lol: You bought a tt mate not a Nissan :lol: :mrgreen:

I'm glad my tt didn't give me so many issues.

Was your n75 replaced?. Have you scanned it again?.
What's the MAF like?.

you sure bearings haven't gone on front causing knocking ad mine did and stupidly replaced the drive shafts wih new ones and then found out it was the bearings :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

N75 hasn't been replaced I dont think as the bracket (metal bit) is pretty rust on it. (Read up this could cause issues with boosting).

What else would the n75 affect? Because I'm pretty sure my mpg is still stupidly low, dropped from 26mpg average to 19....

Haven't scanned it yet, mates running the laptop up tomorrow with the lcr so ill rip his lat sensor off it and scan it then. Hoping for no rain so I can do the ground strap as well.

MAF I think is fine, I had cleaned it recently incase that was causing the esp (Before i had vagcom) but again wont vagcom pick up on the maf or give maf light symptons on vagcom if it was starting to fail?

Erm I'll have to have a check it seems around the middle of the engine the noise is coming from.

Yea your lucky but in the end I'm not really bothered. I think I qualify for the "built not brought" category now though :lol: :lol:

Least now I know whats been replaced/fixed/punched/kicked/swore at :lol::lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Can't sleep so woke up for a smoke lol

Mainly boosting issue with the N75. 
N75 testing and other.
http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomlive.htm

The MAF will not show up as a fault always. Remove the plug and take it for a spin; if you find it drives better replace the maf as I had this issue with mine not boosting and guzzling down fuel.
A good maf should read 180g/s and if faulty it will read lower on vagcom testing courtesy of Wak  
http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomamm.htm

Could be the rear engine mount making the knocking noise.

Sworn at kicked punched cut your hands/arms on :lol:

Can't say I don't help [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

:lol: Your a star Sandy, I'll get that tried whilst I have the laptop .

Regarding mounts for the engine there's 3 right? One inbetween timing belt, one on top of the gearbox, and the dogbone under the gearbox at the back right?

I've had all 3 off in the past (timing belt change, clutch csc change :lol: ),

From what I remember the Timing belt side one is completely solid bit of metal?, The dog bone was pretty stiff so think that is fine, and the gearbox top mount had a bit of play in it, but I assumed that was because the other side was stiff it made up for it?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I was told my gearbox side mount was dieing after I had my engine swapped and that there was a knocking noise when accelerating hard (which there was). The mount was pretty dead, but most the knocking seems to be from my air filter! Might just be worth checking? It's a pretty heavy sounding thudding, and you'll have some marks where it's coming in to contact.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers for that mate, I'll have a check when the weather gets a bit dryer, yea its a horrible sound, Its like a worse case of arch rub on your wheel but sounds more metal on metal.

Did you fit the top gearbox mount? If so do you know if they're meant to be quite solid or have a bit play in them?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I got a second hand one - it had a small amount of play by hand. The one I took out was really easy to twist and bend! NickG looked a bit shocked at the movement on it haha.

There was a member on here with a set of aftermarket mounts for sale, but I was pretty broke and went with the cheapest option ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ), otherwise I'd probably have gotten them off them.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

That's fair enough :lol: , ill whack it off when I get spare few minutes and see if theres any play, will also check the bearings see if thats causing it.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Jay, t belt side one isn't a solid block of alloy as that fits to another half which houses the rubber bushing.
Check ebay for left hand or right hand audi tt engine mount you'll see what I mean.
As Boruki said it may well be the left hand box mount as this is the weakest link :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

To be honest I dont even know why I said its solid, I now remember the rubber, mount was a b****to get back in with the belt back in place haha.

Yea I'll have a check eventually. Another job added to the list of many jobs already haha! Waiting on the bloody postman at the moment with my pcv valve -.- 2pm still no post. Need to hire Postman Pat I think haha!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I did wonder what you did when you replaced you t belt lol

I have a 2 spare mounts you know :wink: :roll:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

You have spare everything sandy haha! Build another TT with them all haha!

Yea I know haha I must have still been asleep at 7 this morning :lol:

Once I've checked them I'll let you know, believe theres a cheap poly bush'd dog bone if its that mount shafted on for sale section.

Finally managed to pick up a fuse box carrier and battery cover... And it arrived to me like this










Managed to fix it with some resin but i know it's still cracked, seller said he'll send me one when he picks up another tt tomorrow...

I have no luck with used parts I'm telling you :lol:

Also just realised this thread is now 11 pages of me fixing parts. :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Haha I could probably build a tt with all the spares I have or had :lol: :lol:

That's a shame man. you're having the worst of luck with your tt [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'd probably crawl into a hole and die with a car like yours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah get a poly bushes dog mount but you will noticed a little more vibration at first but you'll get used to that as it will eventually disappear.

yup 11 pages and counting :lol: You may even have a world record


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Doesn't suprise me haha!

Yea loved the poly bush on the corsa although mum always thought something was up with her whenever i gave her a lift haha!

I know... It'll end eventually. (When every part is brand new on the car....) :lol:.

Yea 11pages... on that note how do I change the title of this thread to "How not to buy a Audi TT". :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Postman finally came yayyy for 3pm....

To find out the valve still hasn't come. AwesomeGTI are useless for deliveries :lol:, second time from there they've taken over 4 days to deliver an instock item 

Edit: Spoken to awesomegti, they've ensured me its been sent, If it's not here tomorrow they will send out another. Least they've got nice customer service


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Doesn't suprise me haha!
> 
> I like to make sure I have everything needed if or when time comes for replacement :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thats exactly what I keep saying to everyone, "Off the road again" "Yea complete restore coming soon 2k16." haha!

I took my old valve off and blew through it and its fluttering a bit like the noise my hose is doing, Either way It'll last longer then the plastic one if it isn't that. And that was the only part of the system a changed at the time so it must be something to do with that.

I would love a mk2/3 tt, preferrably a ttrs but liturilly cannot afford it at the moment, I'm on a sh**** minimum wage job and my hours are all over the place.

Sadly I live in wales as well so I can't even take it anywhere local (cardiff) without being charged a bomb just to look at her and be like "yea its not running right" if you know what I mean.

:-|


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

2017 the way your tts carrying on 

Dude the valve isn't meant to flutter so did you actually replace it or what :?:

Low pay is a beech man. when management changed so did everyone's wage packets as the bastuuurd was holding back on out bonuses and over time and most of thr old staff have fled. I'm one of 14 remaining and there are four other old staff. Rest are newbies I've not even met as I've been off sick.

Think I'll be doing the same as with overtime and bonuses £2000 a month was better than £1340 [smiley=bigcry.gif] you'd think that's a lot but try living with London rates. scraping by is what I'm going with a wife and two kids. Embarrassing but that's life for now.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea replaced it with an oem one, Old one you can shake the flat plate up and down. New oem one flutters when blowing in (Took it back after a few said they took theirs back a few times), and the new one again blows through better but still flutters a tiny bit hence why I ordered the billet one.

Yea I know the feel mate, went from starting first line it helpdesk to burger king. Which I had a loan for the corsa. Then one kind day the company decided to sack a shi* load of people and I was sadly one of them. Wouldn't even give a reason.

Decided that as I'm always working on cars I may aswell take an apprenticeship in mechanics somewhere and stick that out and hopefully open my own garage with my brother/father. But got to stick out burger king until september time when the apprenticeships take place.

But hey ho as you said that's life.

Yea London prices are crazy, born in london still got family down there.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Just scanned the car today, didn't check the lat yet, but got these new come up


```
Controller: 8N0 906 018 H  
   Component: 1.8L R4/5VT         0004
   Coding: 10710
   Shop #: WSC 01236
3 Faults Found:
16711 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too Low
            P0327 - 35-00 - -
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low
            P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus
            P1453 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0001
```
What the hells a knock sensor haha :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Good luck with the apprenticeship as you'll do great making money in the sticks Wales :lol: being serious though  my mate says there aren't any garages lol
I know some work places are stink the fecklers :x

London is a great place for opportunities but have to travel to earn the bigger prizes [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Google knock sensor lazy fecking doh :lol:

There are two in the 1.8T and used for Ignition timing and advances it to the most degrees without knock for optimum performance.

more and more chi ching :lol

Gosh you'll soon have a new car like mine :wink:

EGT tut tut is it plugged in?.

Did I mention MAF :mrgreen:
Clear codes and go again lol


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Fingers crossed haha!. But yea its great for that, Too busy for me down london haha !

Where do I start now haha, Ill check the connectors why would the knock sensor just come on randomly haha what does it do, theres not alot of info on them haha.

I may have took egt off to put bracket back on the other day and that might be that one,
maf sensor could that be dead causing my boost issues? Pretty sure i re connected that


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Fingers crossed haha!. But yea its great for that, Too busy for me down london haha !

Where do I start now haha, Ill check the connectors why would the knock sensor just come on randomly haha what does it do, theres not alot of info on them haha.

I may have took egt off to put bracket back on the other day and that might be that one,
maf sensor could that be dead causing my boost issues? Pretty sure i re connected that


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Lol

Yeah its fu***ng hectic :lol:

If you removed the plug then most likely clear the code.

The knock sensor maybe showing due to a duff MAF buddy so you should have done some logging and checked the MAF like I said [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't been in the car to check the maf since you've said it haha :lol:,

I'll give the codes a clear and check the readings.

That could be the holding back issue aswell i guess?

Yea last time I was down there driving was in my ickle Citroen C2 on hanger lane, had some guy in a van push me across 3 lanes, his excuse to the insurance was "I indicated he should have moved". Safe to say they laughed at him :lol:










Miss that car, Loved my sound system in it haha :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Oh right lol

I hate when people lie [smiley=bomb.gif] so p'zzz me off for sure.

Get it cleared and report lol

I don't do tiny cars lol but bet the bass was pumping :mrgreen:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Checked the motor before work, didnt have time to clear it, but I did infact leave the EGT sensor off :lol:.

I'll clear the codes tomorrow and have a look, starting to think it is the maf, as since owning the car it has always been a bit on the rich smell side of things, will do the maf test tomorrow, hopefully that's whats causing the knock sensor to pop up.

Still no parcel from awesomegti -.- starting to take the p*** haha.

Yea well she was my first car so done her purpose, little 1.1 haha!










Was always fun setting off car alarms in my youth days haha!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You dodo :lol: male site you put your brain back in ever morning :wink: :lol:

I'm guessing it's the MAF so hopefully you'll find out very soon and get your beasty up and running perfect  I knew it wouldn't turn up as this is awesome gti :lol: waste of time having good customer phone skills when you don't delivery the goods :x

Huge speakers you boy racer you :lol: bet they pumped your guts out :lol: and your neighbourhood was your best estate friend hahaha 
I've known people who got cysts by too much bass and tweeters pumping all day every day. 
Grown out of the bass junky stuff now a wee angle with wings me :mrgreen:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

My brain doesn't work in morning's as you can probably tell haha!

Hoping its maf, I'll chuck the log up once i've done it. Might even get it done tonight on the way to the cinema, can take her on the motorway then.

I thought yea, its my birthday its got to turn up, Seems I was a slight bit wrong. Also to rub salt in the wounds I just found out CN motorsport sell them as well for the same price... Now I know they can deliver goods :lol:

Haha not going to lie I love my car audio, I do plan on deleting rear seats eventually and having something little there, but this was one of my subs in the little c2, bloody thing weighed 22kg










2 jl's are now my bedroom subs :lol:

My neighbours hated me, First time I got them fitted, turned the gain down to about 1/4 of what it should have been to check they worked had 4 neighbours come knocking on my window :lol:

Yea I used to get ringing ears :lol:.

Wee angel. Pffffft keep telling your self that :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mine works fully after a nice mug of tea  :lol:

I'm thinking it can't be anything else if fuel consumption is also bad.

HAPPY B DAY JAY

I can imagine as I was once a bass head and kinda rocked the road lol
8ohm speaker are solid for low bass frequencies as I had two Sony honey combe speakers in the boot of my rs turbo back in the days and thay you could hear from seriously far booming up the road. I think people thought I was mad :twisted: :lol: but I loved it 

okay not a wee one but a helpful one :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers mate haha :lol:

The good old days haha!

Done a kind of test tonight, couldn't really boot it up to 6500 rpm as was a bit wet and without 4wd didnt feel too safe (Also feds was waiting on side so bit of luck I never), But I managed to get it up to 5800 before laying off and here was the results.










RPM Bottom axis, Air flow G/s Left axis.

These dont look too promising do they?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I get scared when trying to do the rpm test too.

It doesnt look good.

How about running your friends MAF on your tt?. :wink:

How do you get the chart layout on test?.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea I know haha!

I could try my mates, but he has a boost issue at the moment too, I think his may be a leak though as when hes boosting hes boost bounces like its not holding if that makes sense.

Will give it a try when I next see him, still need to try his lat sensor.

I'ma try run the car tomorrow without the MAF and see how she runs then.

What do you mean chart layout? On excel just select the data you want to chart then go to insert and youll see the bar char, choose scatter chart>smooth

EDIT: Actually gonna just take the risk and go euro's for a new maf. Sod it haha


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

if your mates LCR is spiking on boost, sounds like the n75.

I would chance it as your much better off with a new MAF 

The chart lol yeah I forget it's excel


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Got the new maf on today, didnt really drive it hard but will do a test again when I'm driving it properley.

Noticed the MPG has bettered from it I believe,

If I'm still getting low air g/s surely that would point to a boost leak somewhere again right?

GOing on the lash tonight as its my birthday so haven't had time with the car :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The low g/s points to a failed MAF.

See what happens when your WOT tonight as it should have sorted the problem out.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll get under the car tomorrow and fix the haldex strap and my sump plug seams to be leaking from when I done the sump, so ill cure those then do some runs up to 6500 and point back.

Would an air leak lower the g/s? Or would it now because its after the maf?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I don't know the answer to thay question but you can try this.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Fuel_Trim_Info


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll have a read tomorow when im sober haha!. But yea I'll give it a test tomorrow and see how I get on, Had a standard a6 3.2 pull away from me earlier. So maybe I have a boost leak or something. No clue, Ill do the maf test tomorrow and see.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Why would you have another boost leak when you checked all the pipes?. :?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Ain't been on here in a while. Car's had an oil leak from the drain plug which i noticed the other day, awaiting oil to come from opie, and have installed a new plug and washer.

My check valve FINALLY came today.... don't think i'll ever order from awesomegti again.... Will get that fitted when oil arrives.

I've put the engine bay back together now, Changed the jubilee on the TIP>MAF as it seemed to not be tightening correctly since I replaced the MAF.

Had an absolute Ba***** getting the rear light cluster off to replace my brake light. Those damn screws are stupid. Stick to a good old 10/13mm bolt .

I noticed that the n75 connector was pretty stiff and there was some slight corrosion on the pins, wasn't home so will have to clean them up.

That could probably be a lot of my fuelling issues right? Although wouldn't vagcom pick up if it wasn't working right?

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Your luck just gets better and better 

I used a pair of pliers to get at those silly designed bolts holding the lights on [smiley=bigcry.gif]

No it couldn't be a lot of your fuelling issues but the maf will. the n75 will cause boost surging around 3-4 k revs

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Luck? I didn't know luck existed with me haha!. Yea I thought so, Haven't properly driven it since the new MAF yet so will have to try that,

Oil never arrived today so I assume its a monday job now 

Overal its getting worse and worse haha! Knock was starting to get pretty bad so I'll have to get the mounts off when I can and see which one is buggered. May just update them all with poly bushes anyway :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It does exist but not in a good luck way :lol:

I use eurocarparts oil 5 w 40. no issues with the 147k motor I had.
No strainer blocks nothing.

Gear box one can be checked whilst rocking engine back and forth or a pry bar down there somewhere between the mount.

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Today might be the day that I finally give in and just get rid of her.

Put the oil in today (wasn't much that got lost tbh) , got a weird knocking now that seems to be coming from timing belt side of the engine... Got quieter when I put oil in her but still hasn't shut up.

Any clues what it can be? As It's not long had a timing belt/pump/tensioner replaced.

Seriously regretting buying her right now :lol:

Edit: Just got her home, seems to quieten down after a while to a subtle knocking sound after a while


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

That's terrible Jay 

This cars giving you some serious arse ache for sure.

Video footage of the noise will help?.

Did you tighten all bolts when replacing T Belt kit?. you didn't drop anything in the sump did you?. Track back as to what you've done.

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll get a video up tomorrow after work if I can.

Dont understand what else i've got to bloody do to the car to get it running right -.-.

Nothing was dropped in sump no, and yea everything was tightened when doing tblet kit,

The noise liturilly happened the other day when i started it at work turned it off straight away, Checked the oil and it was a bit on the low side which is where I noticed the sump washer leaking so replaced that and topped it up today, and noise is still there.

I love the car but its seriously doing my head in at the moment. Still noticing a bit of low mpg when driving home.

Debating just getting a diesel and sticking to my car audio over turbos [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You've just bought a rotten egg matey as the guy who purchased mine is still happy with 149k miles without a hick up 

Get that video up and we'll see what happens. Hoping it's not your timing chain tensioner as this has a tendency to fail and make noise on and off till its totally fubbard?.

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Right got a clip of the sound today, you can also hear the deep tone in the background thats the noise i had after the pcv, Still haven't fitted the new pcv valve lol.

But the tapping you can hear pretty clear.

It quiets down a lot (it may even go) when it gets warm.

http://vid1235.photobucket.com/albums/f ... zbsmpx.mp4

Sounds to me like piston slap but didnt think these engines suffered much from that?


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like it's running on 3 cylinders......and with the knocking sound it seems you may need to get a borescope to inspect the cylinder chambers for damage.......

Daz


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll get a compression test done and see how that comes back, What they meant to be holding at on these?

To me it seems like piston slap as the tapping noise is going when its warm


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I hope your timing hasn't jumped a tooth 

check each coil pack but pulling them out one my one with engine running to see which if any aren't giving off spark. Just to be sure


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Surely if it had jumped a tooth it wouldnt get quieter when warm right?

How'd i do that bud, just pull them out whilst its running and i'll see a spark in the bottom of the coil?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Surely if it had jumped a tooth it wouldnt get quieter when warm right?
> 
> How'd i do that bud, just pull them out whilst its running and i'll see a spark in the bottom of the coil?


If it warms up and runs smoother then it cannot be the timing.

Yes one by one to see if you have a good strong spark although you can hear the sparks too.

If you have someone to help, pull out one first and get them to turn over the engine only for a second of two to determine a spark. amd the turn off and the next one till four are checked.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Right, fitted the 034 valve today that's cured my original noise I had.

As I had a day off today I thought id see if I could find out where this knock was coming from, Started the car cold, and whilst i was listening I was pressing on the timing belt case and the noise was changing. Ripped the timing belt cover off (With car off obviously), liturilly snapped it in frustration so I need a new cover :lol:

This is what I saw....










Here's a video of the play the belt has:

http://s1235.photobucket.com/user/MrJRe ... l.mp4.html

Has the tensioner failed? Even though it was replaced not even 1k miles ago?

If so would this have caused any other damage to the engine?

I also dont understand why the knock would go when its warm because of this?

Where do I stand with euro car parts on the matter as well?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

That timing belt looks like you pushing your luck 

Was the belt also replaced 1k ago? Looks like some idler roll is eating it. The top should be smooth with some text on it :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

That's terrible and belt looks ancient 

Get a new kit asap dude [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Belt, tensioner, dampener and water pump was all done in august less then 1k ago yes haha!.

Yea I agree looks like somethings eating or catching it but I have no clue what haha!.

I've messaged euro car parts waiting to see waht they say, May try get some labour costs as well out of them if the tensioner has failed.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Belt, tensioner, dampener and water pump was all done in august less then 1k ago yes haha!.
> 
> Yea I agree looks like somethings eating or catching it but I have no clue what haha!.
> 
> I've messaged euro car parts waiting to see waht they say, May try get some labour costs as well out of them if the tensioner has failed.


Jeez if that belt has done 1K i doubt it wil do another 1K :lol:

Most companies are pretty stingy when it comes to things like this. Especcially if the work isn't done by a reputable garage.

But good luck!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Eeeeek! Scary stuff. Interested to hear what the cause was.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So Euro's finally got back to me.

They need me to take the kit off send it to them and wait 6 weeks whilst the manufacturer inspects the damaged parts. Then regarding that out come will either be replacement or no replacement.

To be honest that's absolutely shocking. Just going to get the kit off the car check the kit and see how it is.

If the tensioner is still fine, It'll be okay to re use won't it?

My old man had a look at the belt and said the amount of play is normal, can only turn it half a turn he said. Said its probably feels floppy because some of the rubbers been scraped off.

Knowing my luck I'll take it apart and find somethings dropped into the belt and caused it to score it :lol:


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

JayReed said:


> If the tensioner is still fine, It'll be okay to re use won't it?


personally, change it
given whats happened to others on here, and how iffy yours looks.
whilst you're in there just get it done and then you can forget about it for the next however long!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

From the amount of play in your video I'm betting it's the damper failed and causing the chatter as the tensioner moves back and forth.

My advise is to replace everything and not be a tight arse as these parts are what will cause engine failure :!: :!: :!: [smiley=book2.gif] 
btw what brand kit did you purchase when you did the cam kit?.

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

True I suppose, I thought that the first time i fitted it haha!.

Sandy it was an SKF kit mate.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Shame you cocked it up :x you newbie :lol: :-*

That kit should be fine but remember the damper costs extra ££ :wink: don't skimp out and make sure to replace it 

Sandy


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Can get a Gates kit for £78 without water pump, Reckon the pump should be replaced as well?

What part is the dampener? The skf kit came with everything when was fitted this was the kit:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKF-Timing-Be ... 7675.l2557


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If you've replaced the damper previous then check it to make sure it has dampening meaning you can't push the pin in with even pressure whilst pushing down hard on it. I've reused other people's ones as they didn't want it done and just put it in a vice and pushed a pin through the hole and pulled it back out on fitting the new belt tensioner roller and it was fine.

If it's an old one replace it is my advice. water pump was it new?, check for play and if it's okay then all should be well. still think damper was the issue of you didn't tension it all up properly :?:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Yea they was all new mate,

So basically I should take it all off, mark up the belt take that off.

Check if I can push the pin in on the hydraulic bit, If I can then its knackered?

Water pump check for play if thats fine I can re use it?

When you say tension it up properly, How do u mean? (just making sure i done it the right way :L)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Yea they was all new mate,
> 
> So basically I should take it all off, mark up the belt take that off.YES
> 
> ...


 Definitely yes to this one. I know it's difficult to fit the belt back on without the correct tools. there's a 4-5mm threaded and nutted bolt that we use to tension the cam belt tensioner and if you don't have this then it's a right beech to slide the belt on and no one but no one can tell me different as ive done a good few after struggling with one.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

This was the guide I used when doing the timing belt, Seen many done before but was always nice to see pictured step by step of the actual same engine.

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk1- ... s-1961739/

If you go to step 26 is that the right way to do the tensioner? I know on some engines they have a tool that locks into the tensioner that you can turn to get tension then tighten the bolt, The skf kit or the one of the guide don't have that, so I assume its just a tighten the tensioner put the belt on check its right then pull the pin?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yes that's correct.

How did you stretch the belt over?. I know it's a right pain to do.

On the damper there's a threaded hole where to special bolt goes in to tension the tensioner. if you don't have it it's difficult to get belt on so your more than likely to damage the belt some how?.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

I just took my time and pushed it on bit by bit on different areas of the belt. It was a pain in the ass though.

Where can I get a tool?

Probably wont be able to get it off till after christmas now.

I may go for the gates one this time over SKF What dyou think?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gates-Timing- ... SwMmBV4LP-


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

If you still have the old damper. get a long treaded bolt that fits in the hole so you can adjust it but it's around 4-5 mm thin and the nuts are tiny. Or TPS dealers?.

Gates are good quality too. as is continental :mrgreen:


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, if you need to take the tension off the hydraulic tensioner the part number for the tool/bolt that has like a threaded taper washer on it is:

T10092

Daz


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Daz,

Yea ill get it off when I can. Having money issues at the moment as paypal are holding £300 of my money -.-.

Will let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Been a long time since an update,

Ordered the chain tensioner, new belt and waiting on a price for new mount bolts (again), and timing belt cover.
Believe i have the right part no's:
2x N-102-096-03 Boltt
2x N-105-167-01 Bolt
Cover: 06A109108K
Booked a week off in middle of jan so will be tackling her then. Miss driving her


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

JayReed said:


> Right, fitted the 034 valve today that's cured my original noise I had.
> 
> As I had a day off today I thought id see if I could find out where this knock was coming from, Started the car cold, and whilst i was listening I was pressing on the timing belt case and the noise was changing. Ripped the timing belt cover off (With car off obviously), liturilly snapped it in frustration so I need a new cover :lol:
> 
> ...


My parts are slowly arriving for the repair this week for when I have my time off to repair it. I had a sudden idea, could it be the harmonic balancer screwed? Just asking now as I'll order a new one in time for my time off, also whats the best way to check them? Take it off or?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Haven't been on fora while needed a break from the car :lol:

Here's an update of where she stands at the moment:

Regarding the scagged belt. I left the car for a bit then went to have a look/replace the belt kit. Managed to get the motor turning over again which pointed me towards a dmf issue jamming up or something so left it till this week sat there looking miserable :lol:.

Stripped off the old belt to notice this:










Was bits of the crank sprocket wedged between sprocket/block/belt. Instantly assumed this was my issue all along and went and got a new one ordered along with crank bolt.

Fitted the new belt kit, timed everything up and by hand the motor turns over lovely. As if as good as new :lol: wrong...

Replaced the cam tensioner whilst I was out here as well.

Finally got the car back together today as I was doing it done a compression test whilst the plug where out.

And the lovely news is: Cyl1:220 Cyl2:0 Cyl3:190 Cyl4:210.

And now here's where I am now. Looking back at the noise/belt.

I'm thinking the broken sprockets caused the belt to skip a tooth, Knocking was a valve slapping the piston, Seized was the bent valve stuck, And the misfire is a bent valve? :lol:

I believe we're moving house soon, so taking the engine out ain't wise for the moment.

But I think my plans are (If it is a bent valve after another comp test with 20ml oil down cylinder, and bore inspector), Take the engine out of her rebuild it whack it back in. If that dont work Box of swan matches and some fine V-power :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Haven't updated ina while due to moving house.

Ordered a few bits for the pain the ass









Went out yesterday all day to try get this turbo bolt out again and to check what damage is actually caused inside. and failed. Tried welding a nut to the rounded head to try get it off but still no joy after 20 nuts snapping .



















May have to think about getting the turbo manifold and head off all together.

Hoping to get the bolt off this week and proceed to throwing more money at her :lol:


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi,

A tip if I can offer it

Welding a nut on top of a sheared bolt can work, but I've found that turning up the MIG setting to a much higher current/volts setting helps with both heat and welding penetration, not only to the nut but the face if the remaining bolt as well.

Best of luck


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers Ant, I think that was the problem we was using a 130amp mig welder which was turned up full crank, sadly we did have one good nut weld but the nut welded at a slight angle and couldnt get the socket onto it :lol:.

I think I'm gonna try mix up a acetone/atf mix as I've heard great things from this over wd40 etc. Gonna heat the bolt till it glows red, give it a whack with a hammer to try crack the nut then when its cooled a bit whack the atf/acetone mix into it.

Then try weld another nut onto it and see if it budges. If not I think with the limited tools I have at the yard i'll have to take the turbo/manifold and head off as one then take it to some Oxy Acetylene too try that, failing that try cut the head off to get access to the threads.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Bloody heck Jay you have had some bad luck with that shed of yours hay?.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sandy your correct there. She'll be running again soon. Going to get some cobalt drill bits to try drill the head off the turbo bolt if that doesn't work I'll have to start looking into how to remove the turbo (Unsure on what lines etc.) I noticed as well the actuator looks very rusty so it might be worth taking it off just to test that out.

I've ordered the catch can as the catch can setup was cheaper then replacing a few hoses with silicone ones which have perished on the inside which I missed. So no more worries with the pcv system (I hope).

The only jobs left really are tlc other then the head rebuild, then look at the haldex as I think the controller may have packed up (But the earth strap was hanging off so could just be that).

Other than all the grief oddly I still love her I just can't wait to actually put my foot on the pedal again :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Some good news FINALLY.

Managed to get the bolt off [smiley=bigcry.gif] took a lot of drilling but here she is










Original plan was to drill the head off and deal with the thread later on but manged to drill through part of the head and managed to get a point chisel on the SDS drill which cracked the nut. The B****** came out with fingers then :twisted: Come to the conclusion these bolts are indestructible.. Took alot of oil lubrication and drilling to drill what we drilled :x

Tomorrow I shall get the head off and assess the damages :lol:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooray head finally off today, Damage wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I've created another thread after some advice but heres some pictures 











































Also noticed a crack in exhaust manifold :x


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So today I finally got my valve compressor, and managed to get the head stripped.

Looking at the valves, 1 inlet valve in cylinder two is bent, and 1 exhaust in cylinder 3 is cracked just as I thought, Not sure how I got so lucky but hey ho im not complaining.

Going to clean up the head tomorrow and give the valves a clean and possibly source the new ones ready for her to be put back together. We'll see how it goes tomorrow haha. But as it stands (Touch wood, infact im stroking the wood) things are turning around from bad to good.


























Couldn't get any pics of the valves as had to go downstairs and do a few hours behind the bar :lol:

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Still working on it bro?


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hiya Sandy mate, not at the moment, Job hunts been a bit meh. But ive now just started as a Ducter's mate which is decent pay so I'll either be getting a replacement write off motor for the engine and a few other bits.

Or I'm thinking of taking the work i've done off the aviator one and get a lowish mile one and transfer them over.

I'm falling in love with the Votex kit so I'm kinda swaying towards the buying a votex tt and going from there.

EDIT: Sorry, Never realised that I never updated the thread. After stripping the head, Cleaning it up nicely found it was cracked. Ill Upload some photos later of the damage


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

JayReed said:


> Hiya Sandy mate, not at the moment, Job hunts been a bit meh. But ive now just started as a Ducter's mate which is decent pay so I'll either be getting a replacement write off motor for the engine and a few other bits.
> 
> Or I'm thinking of taking the work i've done off the aviator one and get a lowish mile one and transfer them over.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, just reading your reply mate. You've been through the wars with this one and really do feel for you man!!! 
I wish o never sold my tt as I still miss it now as to me it was a one off and was going to far with its solid engine and gorgeous curves hahaha

Someone sold an Audi A3 1.8T Y reg for £40 the other day and o was like wt* the kids didn't know what was wrong with it saying it was the clutch hahaha

Found the selector rod snapped :lol:

Hope you get yours sorted although I'd say get another one and strip this for spares :wink:


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Just an update bit of a traitor post inbound.

The guy I was working with in the ducting game decided to screw me over and let me go and hire his brother instead (Bastard I know). But as they say Karma is sweet and in this case it was pretty sweet.

The boss who employed him decided to go back onto site and let all his workers go. He needed a mate as well so he took me on. So i've basically had a pay rise, watched the other guy fall on his ass and the best bit... wait for it. We work mon-thurs with friday paid  . Longer hours in the mon-thurs but better off in the long run.

Now onto the sad news. The car itself wasn't running. So basically most scrap places I rang for quotes said they'd take it off me but the price they'd pay me £50.... Would cover the recovery truck fee getting it to them. Hell I know i was cutting my loss but not that much told them all to do one basically.

But I have decided to cut my losses on the thing. Not really willing to swap engine etc to still be stuck in the situation where I need to sort out the esp light (which im thinking is the haldex controller) So I've let her go. Luckily I know a mechanic that works in the Cardiff audi branch. He was determined not to let me scrap it so I offered it to him anything was better then nothing. Gave me 100 quid and towed her away (Sad day). He's gonna rebuild her and sell it on. I still have parts that I've taken out the car which will probably see me near to 500 overall (head set etc) But the TT has sadly won this battle.

Now the more positive notes.

Now I've got a pay rise I can increase my budget a bit more coming rebate time which I've been looking at the next gen of audis. Sadly I don't like the mk2 TT in comparison to the mk1, But I want something a bit more "newer". So I've been looking at the facelift (08+) S3's. Kinda heart set on one now. So currently I'm gonna be waiting out a decent lowish miler s3 with the recaro's etc. Still un decided as to whether I'll go s-tronic or manual (ive heard manual's can take more power then the s tronic boxes so that'll probably sway me towards the manual) But all in all it was a joy and a bas**** of owning the tt. When she worked she was brilliant. When she didn't god she was worse then the misses nagging me :lol: :lol: :lol:

These are just my thoughts at the moment. If I can find a nice TTS at a decent price it wouldn't surprise me if I swayed towards it. Or you never know I might win the lottery and go get a mk3 ttrs :lol: :lol:

TLDR: The tt won.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

£100  it's better than scrapping it i suppose plus an aviator grey TT lives on, :lol: on the karma front


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Indeed thats part of the reason I kept fighting at it was the colour, Hey ho if he does the work and ends up selling it, it wouldn't surprise me if I buy it back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry to have to say this but I knew that car was a money pit from the day you posted up your troubles mate. 

Get the s tronic for the win  quicker gear changed than any manual box [smiley=book2.gif]

I personally don't like the look of the mkII BUT YOU KNOW WHAT the cars rapid and can be made to look a beast and black for the win again :twisted:

Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Turns out ive reverted my plans. Going for a mk1 again. Thank the facebook group. Persuading me. Am going to hold out for a decent votex one, there's one local to me up for 3,500. but its on 110k roadster. Depending on history etc, and i'll be scanning it with vcds before purchasing. I may be back in the mk1 club :lol:.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

So today I purchased a previous 1 dr owner Merlin Purple TT. I'll end this thread here. It was a good battle. And sadly the Aviator won this one :lol:.

I'll make a new thread for the new tt.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You can't win all the time


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Delta4 said:


> You can't win all the time


Very true mate, but when I test drove this new one it was a complete different experience. Everything happens for a reason :lol:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Indeed it does


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Goodluck with the new one mate


----------



## Davetheconfused (Jul 7, 2015)

Everytime I get sucked into a build thread I end up reading it from start to finish. I try to avoid them now because some take hours and hours to read, just finished this one.

Many show the ups and the downs of TT ownership, but none so much as this.

Jay I wish you the very best of luck, and of TT Ownership with your new TT.

Respect.


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, theres a few niggles (pads etc) with this one but managed to get a vagcom on her today.

One code it threw up, Alarm siren is knackered but thats no biggy. Made a new thread for the new tt, got a couple of photos on there if anyones interested.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1646426

Jay


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

This one was a ball ache from day one Jay

Hopefully your new project sees you well 

Good luck


----------



## Marcwithac (Mar 18, 2018)

Always end up getting sucked into reading these threads from start to finish! Sounds like you've been through a tough time man but I envy your perseverance. Glad to hear you've not lost the love.


----------

